# What the heck is wrong with safeguard



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

I get 2 orders tonight 1 saying I failed to report water damage 2 years ago when there was no water damage and the other saying I failed to report mold 2 years ago and all pics clearly show no damage to the property other than neglect. They failed to send anyone to these properties for over a year and now an inspector said there is damage so they want me to fix there flub. GRRRR Im done with them


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

That's why you input disclaimers on all work orders. "At the time of completion there may be mold, water damage, lead, asbestos , termites, snakes, animals, pygmies and many additional nonvisible items"


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> That's why you input disclaimers on all work orders. "At the time of completion there may be mold, water damage, lead, asbestos , termites, snakes, animals, pygmies and many additional nonvisible items"


yah......or just DONT WORK FOR SG!!!!! every day they find some new way to screw there contractors


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> That's why you input disclaimers on all work orders. "At the time of completion there may be mold, water damage, lead, asbestos , termites, snakes, animals, pygmies and many additional nonvisible items"


 those pygmies will get you every time!:whistling2:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*sg owner*

SG Owner needed to trade in that Bentley for the new modle needs the money from some-where..
might as well be you!

Sorry they did that! they did the same thing to me! i left right after... the stress they give you is not worth it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The better question is what the heck is wrong with anyone who would work for them?

Would you let your daughter date OJ Simpson?

Would you take your family on vacation to Baghdad?

Would you invest money with Bernie Madoff?

Working for safeguard is more dangerous than any of those options!


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

bigheaded said:


> I get 2 orders tonight 1 saying I failed to report water damage 2 years ago when there was no water damage and the other saying I failed to report mold 2 years ago and all pics clearly show no damage to the property other than neglect. They failed to send anyone to these properties for over a year and now an inspector said there is damage so they want me to fix there flub. GRRRR Im done with them


We left P&P in summer for that same issues. Still getting nonsense like this in the emails. I save all these emails. 
We do hazards for them now and I am losing it with them. First - they don't have vendors and they tell us bring up the cap. Per our regional they not confident in us as we are small as we don't want to bring up the cap. WTF? I can have whatever cap I want. Secondary, bs they don't have vendors they trying to make threats to manipulate us. I am full of this and I am on the verge of getting away from them completely. You would think they learned the lesson with losing vendors? Nope, lets make it unbearable for the last one so they jump the rope


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

SG is good for that they got me too but it was 3yrs later cost me $2000 moved on to greener pastures.


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

I just looked at the pictures we sent them and the ceiling pics were there Are they now starting to delete pictures so they can charge us back ( this was over a year ago we did the job) see below email lol $166.00




This letter is to inform you that a chargeback has been issued on this
file.

Safeguard does not want to chargeback any work to its contractors.
However, as you are aware, all work must be performed in accordance
Investor/Insurer guidelines, the instructions stated on the work
order, and MUST include the before and after photos of work performed.

Safeguard cannot get paid by its clients if the work is not performed
according to guidelines or the photos are not provided.

Safeguard strongly encourages you to contact your regional coordinator
to review how work must be completed and the photo documentation that
must be provided. Safeguard offers this service to its contractors in
an effort to help them avoid having chargebacks issued. You may send
any disputes through vender web or contact
[email protected]

The chargeback on this file was issued because:

LIST CHARGEBACK REASONS HERE:

Failed to provide any photos of the ceiling on the initial secure
order.

Thank you for your attention to this matter.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*they did that*

They were taking photos out of orders when i was doing it.. when they tried not paying me i said the photos were uploaded, it was numbered 114 you have 113 and 115 where is 114? they tried blaming me.. you can download an app that numbers every photo.. there is no reason you have to go threw this much garbage to make sure you get paid..


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> you can download an app that numbers every photo..


 The camera numbers the pics automatically, no app needed. :icon_rolleyes:


----------

